# EAP scared the crap out of me



## mistax (Apr 17, 2018)

Just had an EAP scare, was cruising on the freeway, when a freight truck was crossing in and out of its lane. I tried to take over to dodge the truck early, but i got the beeping of an early accident and then the car accelerate and swurved trying to dodge the truck. I'll upload the dashcam video after work, but it was scary since I was trying to steer the car away from the truck and felt like autosteer overtook my manual input.

Will upload dashcam video after i get off of work


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

There is something to be aware of — when you tugged on the wheel to take over quickly the car disengages EAP but leaves on TACC which can lead to an awkward situation. Best to quickly flick up on the gear selector and take over the wheel to avoid any weirdness. 

Glad you’re ok!!


----------



## mistax (Apr 17, 2018)

Made a short gif of it, so i can upload it faster.


----------



## Ken Voss (Feb 2, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> There is something to be aware of - when you tugged on the wheel to take over quickly the car disengages EAP but leaves on TACC which can lead to an awkward situation. Best to quickly flick up on the gear selector and take over the wheel to avoid any weirdness.
> 
> Glad you're ok!!


Yes, this never seemed right to me, from my perspective not only breaking and taping the gear selector up should fully disengage BOTH EAP and TACC but taking control of the wheel should do the same thing. I would like to know Tesla's logic for not disengaging TAAC when you tug on the wheel in EAP.

I suspect the logic goes something like this. If you need to slow down to avoid a collision you would hit the brake, thereby disengaging everything. If you only tug on the wheel without hitting the brake your speed is not the issue and it is safer to continue current speed.

Regardless of the program logic, from a drivers perspective from my perspective it would feel safer to disengage ALL automatic functions if ANY manual intervention is needed


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

mistax said:


> Made a short gif of it, so i can upload it faster.


Yikes!!



Ken Voss said:


> Yes, this never seemed right to me, from my perspective not only breaking and taping the gear selector up should fully disengage BOTH EAP and TACC but taking control of the wheel should do the same thing. I would like to know Tesla's logic for not disengaging TAAC when you tug on the wheel in EAP.
> 
> I suspect the logic goes something like this. If you need to slow down to avoid a collision you would hit the brake, thereby disengaging everything. If you only tug on the wheel without hitting the brake your speed is not the issue and it is safer to continue current speed.
> 
> Regardless of the program logic, from a drivers perspective from my perspective it would feel safer to disengage ALL automatic functions if ANY manual intervention is needed


You're spot on all around. EAP is really TACC + autosteer ... so tugging on the wheel just disengages the autosteer but like I said you're spot on. Tugging on the wheel means I want to take over and I get confused that TACC is still on.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

mistax said:


> Made a short gif of it, so i can upload it faster.


not seeing any animation in your gif


----------



## mistax (Apr 17, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> not seeing any animation in your gif






 try that


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Yeah, tapping the brakes is the thing to do. Best first reaction anyway.


----------



## Ken Voss (Feb 2, 2017)

Interesting,makes me wonder:
- If you did not have autopilot would you have been staying behind that Big Rig on the right?

- If you hadn't taken control of the wheel I wonder what would EAP have done?
a) remained center in the lane and passed the big rig with only a few inches to spare (maybe 
taking off your right mirror in the process)
b) moved your car a few inches to the left of the lane (which is what you would want it to do) 
and safely pass
c) crash into the big rig


----------



## mistax (Apr 17, 2018)

Ken Voss said:


> Interesting,makes me wonder:
> - If you did not have autopilot would you have been staying behind that Big Rig on the right?
> 
> - If you hadn't taken control of the wheel I wonder what would EAP have done?
> ...


Usually when im driving and there's a big rig by me I either try to pass them or drive behind them. I never try to be right beside them.

During the whole ordeal i was freaking out and thinking C was what was happening with the amount of sudden jerking from lane to lane before it pulled infront of the truck and i disabled EAP.


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

Looks like you had a Lane Assist intervention, in which it detected the object looming into your lane and tried to move you away from it. Apparently, the logic determined the threat on your right was higher than the threat of the pickup truck on your left.


----------



## mistax (Apr 17, 2018)

Dogwhistle said:


> Looks like you had a Lane Assist intervention, in which it detected the object looming into your lane and tried to move you away from it. Apparently, the logic determined the threat on your right was higher than the threat of the pickup truck on your left.
> 
> View attachment 8981


Thank you! I saw this option yesterday and changed it from the medium default to early warning


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

I remember the days when ABS was first placed in cars...

When it would kick in and pulse the brakes, people not accustomed to how the system worked would take their foot off the brake and pump the brakes like they used to before ABS.

This in turn would cause the ABS system to not stay engaged, and greatly lengthen stopping distance.

Not saying this is a parallel to your experience, yet makes me aware of how to respond in a similar situation.

Thanks for helping the rest of us use EAP effectively and, most importantly, glad you're ok!


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

mistax said:


> Thank you! I saw this option yesterday and changed it from the medium default to early warning


No worries. Maybe you can change the thread title to "EAP saved me from getting shwacked by a rogue Semi!"


----------



## JeopardE (Mar 24, 2018)

Yeah I read the OP and the first thought in my head was - sounds like the car's accident avoidance system kicked in and basically did its job to avoid a collision. Would naturally feel scary but I think the car did the right thing here ... The only other option would be to brake hard and looks like you were trying to do the opposite of that.


----------



## scott franco (Apr 11, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> There is something to be aware of - when you tugged on the wheel to take over quickly the car disengages EAP but leaves on TACC which can lead to an awkward situation. Best to quickly flick up on the gear selector and take over the wheel to avoid any weirdness.
> 
> Glad you're ok!!


Tap the brakes cancels everything. I always keep my foot over the brake in any EAP mode. I'll be frank, after logging a considerable while with auto steering, I don't trust it. TACC and me on the wheel is a lot more workable.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

scott franco said:


> Tap the brakes cancels everything. I always keep my foot over the brake in any EAP mode. I'll be frank, after logging a considerable while with auto steering, I don't trust it. TACC and me on the wheel is a lot more workable.


I do take EAP off if there's quick maneuvering to be done in a crowded situation, or in merge situations with a near-tie.

I appreciated the recent video from MobileEye on "aggressive self-driving behaviors," because for the most part EAP is very shy about lane changes.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Ken Voss said:


> Regardless of the program logic, from a drivers perspective from my perspective it would feel safer to disengage ALL automatic functions if ANY manual intervention is needed


But disengaging TACC would then invoke regenerative braking. This could be unexpected behavior, no? Especially if braking is not the desired (nor expected) action.


----------

